# Sheepshead 3 mile bridge



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally got out to see if there were any sheepshead at 3mb. Haven't seen any reports from there. We were out there from about 2pm-5pm Sunday 1-20. Used fiddler crabs and got a bite in about the first 5 minutes and pulled in a 13" sheepie. It got a little slow, so I put on a shrimp and landed a 26" red :thumbup: in about 10 minutes of having it on. Boated him and got back to fishing with shrimp. I got another bull red, didn't measure him because he was above slot. Tried fiddlers again, but nothing biting. Back to shrimp and got a nice 15" sheepshead. My buddy that was with me (after a couple hours of frustration of not catching anything) caught his first saltwater fish, a 13" sheepshead. Total in the cooler: 4 sheepshead and 1 red.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job fellas, good eating!


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice, that's a tasty meal.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

went out again today and got another 15" nice sheep on shrimp. No reds though


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job. Nothing like fresh redfish on the half shell!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job man. I am ready to tear some Sheepshead up! Just waiting on a check to pay my Mariner off.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick question. Do you just stringer your fish and leave them in the water and put them in the boat when travelling? I noticed that Rufus did the same. I brought an ice chest with me on my first trip and I think I did not need it. I am used to fishing on my boat and getting the fish on ice asap.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, I put them on a stringer and back into the water. It works, but it's not ideal. With the sharks and dolphins in the area, it kind of freaks me out. If I'm pretty sure that I'm going to be catching something, I'll bring a cooler with ice. This day, I just didn't know if they were going to be there or not.


----------

